# Aransas Cty TX F Puppy



## Daisies500 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hope this works. This puppy may be a mix but she is cute and so sad looking.










I'm a very cute little girl, about 3 or 4 months old and weighing about 10 pounds. I was picked up as a stray and ended up in the Aransas County Animal Shelter, which can only hold me for a limited time. Come see me, Monday through Sunday, 8 a.m. to 5 p.m., at the Aransas County Animal Shelter, located at 872 Airport Road, in Rockport, or call the shelter, at 361/790-5589, or call Thecia at 361/219-8018. 


NOTE: Any pet posted with the word 'Pound' contained in his/her name is housed at the Aransas County Animal Shelter (the pound), NOT with Lookin' For Love Animal Rescue. We are not affiliated with Aransas County Animal Control. Rather, we post pets housed at this city/county shelter, in an effort to help facilitate their adoptions, before time runs out for them. Because most of these pets have been picked up wandering as strays, very little background information about them...such as what, if any veterinary care they've had, whether or not they're housebroken, leash trained, ride well in cars, etc...is available. Any information known about them is posted in their profiles. My Contact InfoLookin' For Love Animal Rescue 
Rockport, TX 
361/219-8018 
Email Lookin' For Love Animal Rescue


----------



## Daisies500 (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Daisies500 (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

awwwwwwww what a sweet baby


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

any help available for this baby?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump for the baby


----------



## Daisies500 (Jun 20, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Bump for this baby


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

I called Thecia to get an update. So far I've not heard back from her.

Aransas is about a 6 drive from me, but if I could get someone to help me out, and a Rescue stepped up for this baby, I would hold her for transport.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump for the baby


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------

